# Good Leave-in Conditioner?



## ko0ty (Aug 11, 2006)

Can you guys suggest some for really dry and damaged hair?







Thanks!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 11, 2006)

Biolage Daily Leave-In Tonic.


----------



## LisaM07 (Aug 11, 2006)

Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Tri Wheat Leave in conditioner

Kenra Daily Provision

These are my absolute favorite leave in conditioners... ive tried soo many! these worked the best for my hair... but my hair is oily


----------



## Lindabear (Aug 11, 2006)

i want to try the tri wheat onee


----------



## ivette (Aug 11, 2006)

i would go w/ pantene, l'oreal, or any recognizeable brand name.

if you're looking for something more expensive i would go w/ bumble &amp;bumble, paul mitchell, or salon brand- plenty of them


----------



## nehcterg (Aug 11, 2006)

Aussie: Hair Insurance

i have a really dried out under layer and when i use this it seems almost as good as the rest of my hair, best thing its only like $3


----------



## frazerti (Aug 11, 2006)

there are lots of good brands you can try sun silk their excellent


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 11, 2006)

Definitely HealthySexyHair Soy Tri-Wheat Leave-In Conditioner! I had the driest, most damaged hair of my life before I started using this, and OMG what a difference!!!!!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Definitely HealthySexyHair Soy Tri-Wheat Leave-In Conditioner! I had the driest, most damaged hair of my life before I started using this, and OMG what a difference!!!!! I need to get some of that!


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 12, 2006)

we've got 2 great threads on this already, so i'm gonna close this, but feel free to post in any (or all) of these!



thanks!

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/sho...nditioner.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/sho...nditioner.html


----------

